# Official NXT Discussion Thread 9/21



## kiss the stick

and the 3rd week of pure entertainment begins


----------



## morris3333

wwe will be taped two weeks of NXT tonight.

my Predictions for nxt tonight.

a Rookie challenge.

A.J. and Jamie and Naomi vs Maxine and Kaitlyn and Maxine and Aksana in a 6 diva tag team match.

a talented challenge.

A.J. get in catfight with Kaitlyn.


----------



## ADR LaVey

As long as the matches last longer than 5 minutes each with minimal wrestling from the men, I'll be happy.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Abraham Washington babbbby!*


----------



## ZdSquirt

kiss the stick said:


> and the 3rd week of pure entertainment begins


FUCK YEAH! THIS!



Extreme Angel said:


> *Abraham Washington babbbby!*


Haha! Ikr! Some Comedy on NXT!


----------



## T.B.

Should be a comedic train wreck, like always.

*WAR* Abraham Washington as Cole's replacement


----------



## Prospekt's March

OMG OMG i love Cole's replacement! You guys gotta watch tonight's show it's gonna be worth it!


----------



## ZdSquirt

Prospekt's March said:


> OMG OMG i love Cole's replacement! You guys gotta watch tonight's show it's gonna be worth it!


Its allways worth it


----------



## Shivaki

So much for that being a shocker. I guess i'll watch tonight since I need a good laugh right about now.


----------



## Duberry

Watching this week for one reason only, Coles replacement.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

ZdSquirt said:


> Its allways worth it


*Dang straight, I laugh at all those who make fun of it because they are still tuning in, they are just trying to sound cool when they say it sucks. If they didnt like it they would be somewhere else *


----------



## TNAwesomeness

all right, lets get this train wreck going


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Here comes punk on commentary, this is going to be absolutely hilarious


----------



## JeremyCB23

cole leaving....thats y i'm watching lol, its sad...btw holy fuck there are some hot chicks on this show


----------



## Evilerk

I can see Cole popping in for his comments on how bad it is


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Please let it be Titus O'Neil.


----------



## Thrawn3d

I really have no clue why but for some reason I look forward to this more and more every week. 

Also PUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!


----------



## joshman82

gotta say, the nxt opening with the divas is pretty hot..


----------



## tjstaff

This show is taking place in my home town and I'm away for school.


----------



## PikachuMan

punk omg


----------



## KingCrash

:lmao The only guy they could replace Cole with that makes the IWC happy.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Alright! Time for the funniest show on TV these days. 

*rubs hands together*


----------



## 5hadow

Well here go.

Lol what!?


----------



## Evilerk

C...M...PUNK...in a suit jacket


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

OMG YES :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## MysticRVD

Marking out. Glad I read who would be at the announce table, first time watching NXT3


----------



## RatedR10

This is gonna be amazing! :lmao


----------



## ZackDanielson

HOLY HELL! THIS SHOW JUST GOT 10 TIMES BETTER


----------



## Y2Joe

LMAO. Did Punk borrow Big Show's blazer?


----------



## Goatlord

YES!!!


----------



## why

oh shit cm punk


----------



## bme

CM Punk ?

HELL YEAH


----------



## EdEddNEddy

CM Punk is awesome lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

lmao... he ripped the picture!


----------



## RKO696

hahahahahahahahahaha

I'm so glad i tuned in now


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Punk as an announcer is so fucking awesome!!!


----------



## MysticRVD

Punk comparing nxt to a car crash lol


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

He needs that jacket for his entrance permanently.

:lmao

We get Punk now? Awesomeness!!!!


----------



## Vårmakos

Michael Cole > CM Punk


----------



## PikachuMan

maxine looking better every week

arksana again jaw dropper


----------



## Serpent01

OMG i was about to turn the channel after seeing that cole was not there but then CM Punks music hit.

holy crap! This show is going to be worth watching for CM Punk commentary alone.


----------



## Andy Awesome

*Whoa, CM Punk as a announcer !?!?!? Oh Yes !!*


----------



## JeremyCB23

best show ever! im so glad i tuned in!


----------



## joshman82

wow...jamie is pretty hot...damn..


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

"I thought it was Kaval"

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## gilgamesh

Having Punk as commentator is fucking gold. Who the fuck gives a shit about Cole.


----------



## Evilerk

Punk is "scouting" new diva talent...


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Jamie is Kaval!!! ASHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA


----------



## MysticRVD

They should just let one of the IWC favs to be guest commentaters each week. I'd tune in


----------



## joshman82

josh: there's far too many open mics on this show. lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy

God please button that shirt. And what makes you a pro Vickie.


----------



## Shivaki

Punk as a commentator is awesome.

lol @ Vickie getting jelous again.


----------



## JeremyCB23

seriously this is the most underrated show ever


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Kaitlyn looks even hotter with her hair like that. Incredible.


----------



## Andy Awesome

*Can someone please answer this question: "Why is Vickie wearing a barber shirt that keeps hair off you ?"*


----------



## Vårmakos

Kaitlyn wrestling could spawn about 10 Botchmania videos.


----------



## joshman82

hahaha, did you pick up a book on announcing along the way? by god this is great


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

LayCool= Best NXT pros *EVER!!!*


----------



## bme

glad Layla is here

the less they show Kaitlyn & Jamie the better


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Cole's off corresponding some war right now :lmao


----------



## MysticRVD

Mentioning "a forum" lol

I hate laycool but they are fine


----------



## KH Diplomats

Divers? lol


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Did CM Punk fuck Stephanie McMahon or something?


----------



## ToddTheBod

So..which of these NXT 3 Divas are naked somewhere on the internet?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Is that a Transformers logo on the new belts?


----------



## Notorious

Lay-Cool just shitted on The Bellas

:lmao


----------



## cindel25

lol omg..laycool


----------



## Evilerk

Bella's aren't there ..must be handjob night in the parking lot


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

LAYLA OMG :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## PikachuMan

laycool ripping them all up

:lmao you want some cheese


----------



## joshman82

...laycool is awful right now...god awful


----------



## Omega_VIK

Lol, Punk on commentary ftw.


----------



## alejbr4

bme said:


> glad Layla is here
> 
> the less they show Kaitlyn & Jamie the better


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## MysticRVD

Okay Laycool and Vickie have canceled out Punk's awesomeness. And Kelly has brought it into the negatives


----------



## Thrawn3d

Kelly's outfit should be illegal.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Damn, look at Naomi's fat ass in those gold pants!

:faint:


----------



## bme

Kelly Kelly on the mic ?

never again


----------



## Andy Awesome

*Whoa, when did Kelly Kelly get the guts to try to be entertaining ?*


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

I'm still laughing at Punk calling Jamie Kaval :lmao


----------



## joshman82

wait, is kelly kelly saving the day in this segment? dumb and dumber was a funny line...i have to admit.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Jerry Lawler's brain would be having a overload with Wooohooo's and different perverted things to say if he was commentating right now.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

The Striker said:


> Cole's off corresponding some war right now :lmao


More like corresponding the war in the bedroom about which side he is on when he's with Miz & Riley.


----------



## Notorious

Kelly Kelly looks smokin hot, Naomi too in those pants.

Damn Lay-Cool, giving you a run for your money.


----------



## Thrawn3d

The Striker said:


> I'm still laughing at Punk calling Jamie Kaval :lmao


Same how anyone could be attracted to her I just dont get.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

notorious_187 said:


> Who's hotter: Naomi, Kelly, & Jamie or Layla, Michelle, & Kaitlyn


The side that Layla's on automatically makes it the hottest.


----------



## cindel25

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Damn, look at Naomi's fat ass in those gold pants!
> 
> :faint:


Any time ya'll mentions Naomi booty; Imma post this vid. Enjoy

Ms. New Booty


----------



## Boss P

I've never seen so much neck-rolling on a wrestling show before.


----------



## Y2Joe

I'm sorry, I just don't think Naomi is good looking at all.

I know I've said this before, but she looks like Nicki Minaj. Which is not a good thing.


----------



## The_Jiz

Its embarrassing seeing laycool's poor attempt at insults and all the rookies aren't able to say anything back.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Punk is just straight pimping.


----------



## joshman82

shrewdness?


----------



## Andy Awesome

notorious_187 said:


> Who's hotter: Naomi, Kelly, & Jamie or Layla, Michelle, & Kaitlyn


*I'm huge fans of Layla and Kaitlyn, they are hot. Kelly Kelly is good looking, just needs to keep her mouth shut. Michelle is hot too, and Naomi is ehh, and Jamie reminds me of a buffed up copy of Justin Roberts.*


----------



## MysticRVD

lmao @ the music


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Chester McChessingtons Theme

LETS GO HEAD CHEESE!


----------



## KingCrash

Musical chairs? They've already ran out of ideas.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

EUGENE! EUGENE! EUGENE!


----------



## T.B.

TRAIN WRECK.

Just awesome.


----------



## PikachuMan

music chairs with high heels just seems like a bad idea

upskirt potential tho


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Uh oh, I saw some ass grabbing during that musical chairs.


----------



## The_Jiz

Kaitlyn saved herself from this embarrassment.


----------



## Andy Awesome

*NO FAIR, NAOMI HAS A BIG ASS-VANTAGE !!*


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Green Acres :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Who booked this show, Eugene???


----------



## Evilerk

damn...that big ass is giving her an unfair advantage


----------



## Notorious

How can you sit on the same chair as Naomi, Naomi's ass will knock you the fuck off.


----------



## will94

LMAO at Striker with the Green Acres reference.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Naomi's big booty helped her there


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Naomi's ass almost won!!!


----------



## joshman82

naomi used her fat ass to push aj outta the way.


----------



## tjstaff

AJ is just so dang cute


----------



## 5hadow

Punk's sarcasm is awesome.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

is punk seriously trying to be unbiased, and not going off on heel rants. I'm picking up his sarcasm now


----------



## MysticRVD

Punk is great lol. Now be quiet while we watch this


----------



## Thrawn3d

Did anyone else hear the official say "get that shit out of here?"


----------



## Andy Awesome

*A.J. reminds me of a little girl at a candy shop. *


----------



## KnowYourRole

Is it wrong to say I love Naomi's ass in those pants?


----------



## will94

Thrawn3d said:


> Did anyone else hear the official say "get that shit out of here?"


He said "Get Maxine out of here," clean your ears out lol.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Wow AJ just won musical chairs and acting like it really matters. What a joke.

Oh and Aksana has a nice ass. I'd like seeing these girls play musical dicks instead.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94

really? musical chairs, but no sandwhich making contest?


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Sharktopus lol


----------



## PhilThePain

Great. Not too long ago I decided to listen to albums while watching WWE on mute and they put CM Punk on commentary.


----------



## Y2Joe

Sharktopus is the GM!


----------



## joshman82

well, i hope they let these girls show some ability now...because they haven't been able to yet. it's been pathetic...

scratch that...over a half hour and still no matches...


----------



## kiss the stick

The Striker said:


> Cole's off corresponding some war right now :lmao


"i've covered wars ya know"


----------



## Andy Awesome

*COME ON WWE, WE WANT POTTERY MAKING !!!*


----------



## The_Jiz

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Wow AJ just won musical chairs and acting like it really matters. What a joke.
> 
> Oh and Aksana has a nice ass. I'd like seeing these girls play musical dicks instead.


Its for immunity.


----------



## Hiplop

black ref just got a boner and was holding his nuts..


----------



## Goatlord

Glad AJ won, Punk also added great comments all over the place, I hope he stays on commentary for a while, he's doing a great job at it.


----------



## joshman82

Andy Awesome said:


> *A.J. reminds me of a little girl at a candy shop. *


hey i'd let her lick the loli pop


----------



## Omega_VIK

AJ Lee is pretty damn cute.


----------



## JeremyCB23

holy fuck...cm punk and y2j would be the best team ever


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94

Andy Awesome said:


> *COME ON WWE, WE WANT POTTERY MAKING !!!*


dont u mean sandwhich making?


----------



## alejbr4

JeremyCB23 said:


> holy fuck...cm punk and y2j would be the best team ever


this This THIS!


----------



## Andy Awesome

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> dont u mean sandwhich making?


*NOO, POTTERY MAKING !!! I WANT A.J. TO MAKE A SIPPIE CUP !!!*


----------



## Goatlord

Roidksana showing.


----------



## Evilerk

oh no..I spilled lotion on myself...

oh god...she's marring Golddust


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Aksana is so cute when she's sad.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

YESSSSSSS Goldust. Go save the show man.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Don't tell me Aksana is going to be eliminated first.


----------



## Andy Awesome

*Goldust Time !!! Tourettes !!! Tourettes !!*


----------



## PikachuMan

oh maan, somebody marry her so they dont deport her


----------



## JeremyCB23

go goldie go!


----------



## cindel25

Andy Awesome said:


> *NO FAIR, NAOMI HAS A BIG ASS-VANTAGE !!*





EdEddNEddy said:


> Naomi's big booty helped her there





Eyeball Nipple said:


> Naomi's ass almost won!!!





KnowYourRole said:


> Is it wrong to say I love Naomi's ass in those pants?



Ms. New Booty


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

They can't deport her, she's not Mexican!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

The way Goldust just said "NO!" made me spit out my drink :lmao


----------



## Notorious

Ok, I'm being dead serious, what did she say, can somebody tell me, all I could understand was WWE immigration?


----------



## Andy Awesome

*Breathing techniques !??!?!? YYEESS !!!*


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

I wanna entertainment her from the backside.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94

Andy Awesome said:


> *NOO, POTTERY MAKING !!! I WANT A.J. TO MAKE A SIPPIE CUP !!!*


sandwhiches damn it sandwhiches!!!!


----------



## PhilThePain

The Striker said:


> The way Goldust just said "NO!" made me spit out my drink :lmao


im listening to albums while watching wwe on mute. how did he say no? was it all like "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!"


----------



## MysticRVD

Punk to permanatly be at the table PLEASE! Wresltle on SD and announce on NXT


----------



## Goatlord

"I never had a conversation with a my rookie from season 1" :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos

JBL to deport Aksana.


----------



## Hiplop

joshman82 said:


> hey i'd let her lick the loli pop


id give aj and kaitlyn a 2 for one deal


----------



## Andy Awesome

*If Aksana gets deported, We will never hear her talk agai....DEPORT HER !!!!*


----------



## EdEddNEddy

But...Cena can't learn more than 4 moves


----------



## MysticRVD

Even makes big deal of Cena's dropkick in the replay lol


----------



## joshman82

Hiplop™ said:


> id give aj and kaitlyn a 2 for one deal


2 for 1, all you can eat.


----------



## Amber B

When they make a big deal out of Cena doing a dropkick...they must think he's a shitty wrestler.


----------



## kobra860

Andy Awesome said:


> *If Aksana gets deported, We will never hear her talk agai....DEPORT HER !!!!*


They'll probably do a ridiculous storyline where Goldust marries Aksana.


----------



## Andy Awesome

MysticRVD said:


> Even makes big deal of Cena's dropkick in the replay lol



*Michael Cole was saying "DROPKICK !!! DROPKICK !!! I NEVER SEE HIM DO THAT BEFORE !!!" and the funny thing is...it's true this time !*


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Booker F!


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Oh god....go away Alica but Maxine I see her being the new Miss Hancock


----------



## joshman82

wow...i know fox is in heels, but how tall is she? or is maxine just that short?


----------



## dcrisp09

Maaannnnn I want Kaitlyn to do just 1 shoot for Brazzers....is that too much to ask for?!


----------



## Andy Awesome

kobra860 said:


> They'll probably do a ridiculous storyline where Goldust marries Aksana.


*Hmm, Goldust marries Aksana..she becomes a director...Goldust turns heel...Goldust fueds with mid card wrestlers..hmmm, I'm so confused !!*


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

AJ AND PRIMO WE COMIN' FOR YOUUUU NINJAS


----------



## MysticRVD

NX4 should be Cole, Punk, Jericho, and Matthews just so they have someone to argue with.


----------



## "The Tauntician"

I didn't know Randy Orton was facing CM Punk at the PPV!

Way to slip, Matthews.


----------



## Vårmakos

Amber B said:


> When they make a big deal out of Cena doing a dropkick...they must think he's a shitty wrestler.


His dropkick was _that_ awesome.


----------



## Andy Awesome

MysticRVD said:


> NX4 should be Cole, Punk, Jericho, and Matthews just so they have someone to argue with.



*Oh my god, that would be epic !!*


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

OMG DROPKICK! NOW HILL NEVER LOSE! IT'S THE MOST POWERFUL MOVE EVARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!1!1!!1


----------



## bme

joshman82 said:


> wow...i know fox is in heels, but how tall is she? or is maxine just that short?


Alicia's 5'9 and Maxine is 5'3


----------



## dcrisp09

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> OMG DROPKICK! NOW HILL NEVER LOSE! IT'S THE MOST POWERFUL MOVE EVARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!1!1!!1


Of course he will never lose with it. It's over 9000!!


----------



## Duberry

If i buy a 5 hour energy will you stop showing the advert?


----------



## Andy Awesome

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> OMG DROPKICK! NOW HILL NEVER LOSE! IT'S THE MOST POWERFUL MOVE EVARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!1!1!!1



*Actually, since that is his finisher now, they changed it to "The Be Quiet" *


----------



## joshman82

is that a girl scout cookie reference?


----------



## kiss the stick

wonder if naomi gave back the 20 bucks


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

OMG WTF PRIMO :lmao :lmao :lmao

*claps once with really concerned face*


----------



## JeremyCB23

americans do arm drags ROFL!


----------



## dcrisp09

Andy Awesome said:


> *Actually, since that is his finisher now, they changed it to "The Be Quiet" *


Til Cole starts calling it TBQ


----------



## Vårmakos

Who's JWoww?


----------



## joshman82

bme said:


> Alicia's 5'9 and Maxine is 5'3


plus the heels, ok, now it makes sense...was just very awkward looking.


----------



## kiss the stick

maxine looking good


----------



## Evilerk

VINTAGE MAXINE

she's had one match..

she's VINTAGE


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Maxine channeling Randy?


----------



## Andy Awesome

*CM Punk: THAT WAS VINTAGE !!! VINTAGE MAXINE !!! YYEESS !!!CM COLE !!*


----------



## DJ B.K.

LOL Punk! Vintage Maxine!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Vintage Maxine


----------



## RatedR10

LOL Punk. Vintage Maxine. :lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Love AJ!


----------



## KnowYourRole

AJ could be *Lethal*?


----------



## will94

VINTAGE!


----------



## tjstaff

BRAINBUSTAAAHHHH! lol @ Punk.


----------



## Amber B

Lethal reference :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos

lol at Primo's dance.


----------



## Y2Joe

AJ's a good worker.


----------



## 5hadow

COLE!


----------



## MysticRVD

COLE!


----------



## Hotdiggity11

"Can I have your attention please" is the new "Excuse me."


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

Samoans are superior to the thin mint, I must concur.

Also, I like the way in my previous post "POWERFUL" shows an advertisement for a Dodge Ram. The only thing powerful about Dodge is the amount of debt they've assumed.


----------



## why

cole is awesome


----------



## Andy Awesome

*MICHAEL COLE SIGHTING !!!*


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Cole is like the George Costanza of WWE :lmao


----------



## Amber B

Cole fucking owns.
Geez.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

You had a dozen but it's not notes you had.


----------



## Shivaki

Forget Cole, Punk rocks.

Oh crap, Coles back.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

What is this douche doing there?


----------



## RatedR10

Here's Cole!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Francine... Was that a botched suplex or... oh, n/m. Cole!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

dcrisp09 said:


> Til Cole starts calling it TBQ


Cole is TBQ

Totally and brutally queer.


----------



## Andy Awesome

*Please let Michael Cole, CM Punk, and Josh Matthews be the official NXT announcers !!*


----------



## Hotdiggity11

"Like Bristol Palin trying to dance."


I'm a fucking Cole Miner now!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

This is too fucking much :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Serpent01

Andy Awesome said:


> *Michael Cole was saying "DROPKICK !!! DROPKICK !!! I NEVER SEE HIM DO THAT BEFORE !!!" and the funny thing is...it's true this time !*


Actually Cena did a dropkick at NOC so he lied again.


----------



## KingCrash

Probably the most fun Cole's had ever.

:lmao "This show is bad with or without me"


----------



## joshman82

cole's gonna fight the good fight


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Punk and Cole :lmao


----------



## RatedR10

Cole miners :lmao


----------



## bme

lol @ Punk


----------



## DFUSCMAN

did cole and punk just share an akward man hug

wait he just did it with matthews too


----------



## MysticRVD

THATS RIGHT YOU TELL THEM COLE!

I never though I'd see the day where I marked for him. I still feel dirty doing it


----------



## Andy Awesome

*Thank god your here. This show is bad with or without you anyway ! CM PUNK = AWESOME !!!*


----------



## Amber B

This is great. :lmao


----------



## Boss P

Lol This is the greatest comedy on television


----------



## 5hadow

Nice, Punk is staying.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Wow, Cole and Matthews were like half an inch away from French Kissing each other lol.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Can they please release this season on DVD?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

oh my god this is fantastic TV right here.


----------



## The_Jiz

They continue to bury the show. 

Is the whole point of this show to put over Cole?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

I gotta admit, the bro-hug between Cole and Punk was funny!


----------



## Shivaki

..wait, no more Punk commentary?


----------



## Serpent01

this is good TV for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Goatlord

I thought Russo was the only guy who is good at burying his own show but whoever wrote the lines for Cole is outdoing him with ease.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Shivaki said:


> ..wait, no more Punk commentary?


don't worry for the rest of the show it's cole punk and matthews on commentary


----------



## Saint Dick

That was epic from Cole.


----------



## Boss P

There should be room for NXT on Comedy Central if SyFy doesn't work out


----------



## Omega_VIK

Cole was great. Glad that Punk is staying.


----------



## MysticRVD

Punk and Cole are BFFs now. So epic


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a

Oh no. Moustaches 2.0


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Please let there be a topic on mustaches.


----------



## 5hadow

Me and punk have the same thought on this "challenge".


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

AND MAKE IT A WIN!


----------



## MysticRVD

Punk and Cole are trolling omg haha


----------



## bme

sex appeal ?

HELL NO


----------



## Andy Awesome

*MICHAEL COLE + CM PUNK + JOSH MATTHEWS + SARCASTIC REMARKS X TWO = RATINGS HAS SURPASSED RAW'S RATINGS !!*


----------



## Vårmakos

*Mute's televison*.


----------



## Evilerk

The_Jiz said:


> They continue to bury the show.
> 
> Is the whole point of this show to put over Cole?


he will be the next break out star


----------



## joshman82

hey is my gong out here? what does this have to do with molars?


----------



## Postage

Next season of NXT should be for color commentators


----------



## kiss the stick

i liked that


----------



## RatedR10

Oh my god this commentating is awesome!


----------



## Thrawn3d

Jamie fails, the whole point is to be creative during these things.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

OR NOT TO PAY :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## MysticRVD

Little boy robot rofl


----------



## Amber B

This is so embarrassing for these girls. :lmao

Wow


----------



## bme

LOL @ the crowd booing


----------



## PhilThePain

Rice9999 said:


> *Mute's televison*.


so have i. im listening to frank zappa instead of this. huge mistake because punk is there but oh well


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Vintage Mustache!


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a

Janice...


----------



## Evilerk

NXT3..breaking Kayfab since it's start


----------



## Hotdiggity11

The Striker said:


> OR NOT TO PAY :lmao :lmao :lmao





Hamlet was a Cole Miner too ya know!


----------



## RatedR10

:lmao 'Disqualify Janice too!'


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

More like crack cocaine.


----------



## kiss the stick

real talk from naomi, DQS already, godamn?


----------



## Thrawn3d

It really isnt that hard to use these things. 

Tupee, talk about not being fake.


----------



## Emperor DC

Honestly, take this not at all seriously and its fucking amazing.

I love it. I love it all.


----------



## bme

AJ won


----------



## Omega_VIK

Punk seriously wants to fuck AJ.


----------



## MysticRVD

I'm seriously tripping out at Punk and Cole. This is greatness. Please keep them there each week


----------



## EdEddNEddy

This is hilarious


----------



## will94

This is incredible. Just incredible.


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a

Show her a llama, Matt


----------



## Amber B

What the fuck? LOL


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

"Little Boy Robot" may be the greatest nickname for a diva ever!


----------



## Vårmakos

A Lama is like Big Foot?...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

I've never laughed this hard in my life :lmao


----------



## joshman82

ya know, aksana really doing well not just breaking out laughing...wow, that was good...wow. haha


----------



## Thrawn3d

Aj was just cracking up behind her. I love it.


----------



## RatedR10

What the fuck was that...


----------



## kiss the stick

wtf is this shit :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Omega_VIK said:


> Punk seriously wants to fuck AJ.





Punk is the new Batista.


----------



## bme

AJ's actually taller than her


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

I swear I feel like I'm stoned, and I've never smoked a joint in my life!!!

What the fuck is going on?!?!?


----------



## KingCrash

This is the greatest show all time all my life.


----------



## PhilThePain

the crowd really hates this lol


----------



## tjstaff

I have never seen a train wreck but I think this season of NXT is the closest thing I'm going to get.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Yes Maxine, you definitely belong on top.


----------



## kiss the stick

i liked maxine the best so far


----------



## Omega_VIK

Please keep Punk on commentary.


----------



## Evilerk

the jokes on her I'm not wearing underwear


----------



## bme

Kaitlyn.....YOU SUCK


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

The disgust on Vickie's face :lmao


----------



## Andy Awesome

*I'M NOT WEARING PANTS AND THAT'S HOW I WATCH NXT EVERY WEEK !!!*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*WHAT THE FUCK?!??!?*


----------



## MysticRVD

Punk watches NXT without pants on lmao


----------



## will94

LMAO @ Punk


----------



## PhilThePain

Kaitlyn = fail


----------



## Notorious

CM Punk "That's funny because I never wear underwear when I'm watching NXT"

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RatedR10

OMG please keep Punk at the announce table for the rest of the season! :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod

I am fucking speechless at this junk.


----------



## alejbr4

lmfao @ cm punk and no pants, he needs to be on every show announcing


----------



## Omega_VIK

Maxine definitely the top heel among the rooks.


----------



## MysticRVD

I don't know if I've ever laughed so much while watching WWE


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Kaitlyn is probably the kind of chick who farts out loud a lot for attention.


----------



## Thrawn3d

That was pure television gold.


----------



## KnowYourRole

This is so bad... it's good.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

You have to be bitter and completely devoid of humor to not at least be amused at this show. Seriously.


----------



## Mizamania

lol punk


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

This is pure magic and I'm proud to be experiencing it with all of you.


----------



## Serpent01

Its like there making it this bad on purpose.


----------



## kiss the stick

maxine shoulda won that


----------



## Omega_VIK

Hotdiggity11 said:


> You have to be bitter and completely devoid of humor to not at least be amused at this show. Seriously.


I'm laughing my ass at this.


----------



## will94

Serpent01 said:


> Its like there making it this bad on purpose.


Ding. It's all a gimmick to lead to the show being "canceled" after next week's show when SyFy takes it off the air for SmackDown.


----------



## joshman82

Serpent01 said:


> Its like there making it this bad on purpose.


this. i think it's supposed to be bad. maybe this will be wwe weekly comedy hour...rather than raw and smackdown...which would honestly be a good thing.


----------



## Goatlord

Creative: Let's do them make a talk to talk challenge.

Vince: But they all suck on the mic.

Creative: Let's put Punk on the announce table and let him bury them alongside Micheal Cole.

Vince: Genius!


----------



## ToddTheBod

The Striker said:


> This is pure magic and I'm proud to be experiencing it with all of you.


That entire spot just blew my mind.


----------



## Saint Dick

Punk calling the first girl Janice was great.


----------



## Andy Awesome

The Striker said:


> This is pure magic and I'm proud to be experiencing it with all of you.



I am so happy..this is the REAL show of shows..SCREW WRESTLEMANIA !!! NXT !!! NXT !!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Punk blowing a bubble :lmao


----------



## MysticRVD

Punk blowing bubbles lol


----------



## Omega_VIK

Wow, on dvd that soon, huh? The movie must have suck monkey balls.


----------



## joshman82

Kelly looks GREAT


----------



## KnowYourRole

Looks like they are trying to get people used to watching NXT on WWE.com


----------



## bme

"a main event in any arena" LOL


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

Kelly Kelly has the worst fucking music in the W.W.E.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

BoomerSooner32 :lmao


----------



## kiss the stick

damn laycool will truly be the HHH of the divas division


----------



## Amber B

They might as well just kill the entire Women's division.
Gosh this is embarrassing.


----------



## Thrawn3d

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Kelly Kelly has the worst fucking music in the W.W.E.


Which is why it fits her so well.


----------



## will94

I highly, HIGHLY recommend watching the replay on WWE.com, Joey Styles does a live chat with it and is in complete shoot mode, which combined with this week's show should be absolutely incredible.

And for the people slamming Legendary going to DVD, it was always slated to be released on DVD next week. The theatrical run was a late decision and only done in a few theaters around the country.


----------



## fiftyonepercent

after reading the last few pages, I'm glad I gave up on NXT in favor of watching ABC's new Chicago 187 that actually had some semblence of an entertaining program... good riddance NXT...


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Woah, Kelly Kelly does a better Lou Thesz press than Cena does dropkicks.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Punk is killing me.


----------



## Evilerk

Kelly2 would so give me a main event


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Layla's so fucking awesome!!!

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Andy Awesome

Amber B said:


> They might as well just kill the entire Women's division.
> Gosh this is embarrassing.


*If they do that, when will be take a potty break ?*


----------



## joshman82

that spear was better than edges...


----------



## MysticRVD

LOL @ whatever voice punk just made


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

fiftyonepercent said:


> after reading the last few pages, I'm glad I gave up on NXT in favor of watching ABC's new Chicago 187 that actually had some semblence of an entertaining program... good riddance NXT...


You, sir, have made a terrible mistake!


SPEAR! SPEAR! SPEAR!


----------



## Hotdiggity11

SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR! 



OMFG lol. I marked.


----------



## Thrawn3d

Yeah, that spear looked like it hurt.

HAHAHA!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

That was sadly the best spear I've seen from anybody in the W.W.E in a few years.


----------



## dawgs101

Kaitlyn spear > Edge spear


----------



## Hajduk1911

Josh's laugh is so funny


----------



## 5hadow

Cole marking for the spear LOL!


----------



## 193503

cole is greatness now :lmao


----------



## Y2Joe

That was an awesome spear!


----------



## Saint Dick

Nadine :lmao


----------



## RatedR10

SPEAR! SPEAR! SPEAR!

LOL, Nadine!


----------



## Amber B

I haven't laughed this much in a while.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

NADINE :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11

OMFG Katlyn botched a tag in LOL!


----------



## joshman82

...her shoulder wasn't even down...wtf


----------



## bme

WTF :lmao


----------



## TNAwesomeness

damn that looked painfull


----------



## kiss the stick

naomi outwrestles her Pro again


----------



## RatedR10

How do you botch a tag in...


----------



## Thrawn3d

"I wonder if that ever happened to her when she was bartending?"

Punk is god, this show was amazing, and that is all I have left to say.

Edit: Punk coming back just made me a very happy man.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

NOOOOO IT'S OVER?!


----------



## Andy Awesome

*YYYEESS !!!!! CM PUNK WILL BE HERE NEXT WEEK !!!!!!!*


----------



## Mizamania

YES PUNKS COMING BACK


----------



## will94

YES! PUNK IS COMING BACK NEXT WEEK!


----------



## SIN_REKA

WTH cole :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11

OMFG, Punk is coming back next week. NXT is quickly becoming the best wrestling show on TV lol.


----------



## MysticRVD

Punk will be back next week! I'm marking out!

This is CM Punk and Michael Cole signing off NXT. Shut up Josh.


----------



## RatedR10

PUNK'S ON NEXT WEEK!!


----------



## Serpent01

CM Punk every week on NXT!!!!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK

Greatness is to be had with Punk on commentary. He alone has made this season worth watching.


----------



## dawgs101

This show is so ridiculous, it's funny.

I do feel bad for Kaitlyn. Not only does she have little experience, but she's also being made into this shows whipping (girl).

Whatever, it's all for her face turn with Dolph somewhere down the road, (if she stays on air).


----------



## 5hadow

Punk is coming back next week AND Cole is staying. NXT rules!


----------



## Fire at Heart

lol the show itself is garbage all i need to do is listen to the audio all hail cm punk!!!!! best 3 man announce team ever!


----------



## kiss the stick

oh shit punk next week on nxt?


----------



## eyelovetree

That was hilarious! Punk said he's comin' back...I'll definitely be watching


----------



## Shivaki

Punk coming back next week for commentary! HELL YES!

Seriously, i'm giving the WWE props of making this entertaining by acknowledging how horrible this show is. It's just nice that the commentators aren't serious all the time now.

Oh and I wasn't a fan of Naomi before, but I hope she stays around for a long time. She really stands out of all the other rookies because of her talent.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

The combination of Punk, Cole, and Josh is the most entertaining thing this company has offered in YEARS.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Naomi has so much potential in the ring it's not even funny. She looks more competent that most of the "pro" divas. She's the future.


----------



## SecondCity

Best wrestling show I've seen in a long time.

Scratch the wrestling part, maybe.


----------



## MysticRVD

Best. Show. Ever. I'm glad I got to share this show with you guys tonight.

Can't wait for next week now lol


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

Punk is coming back next week which makes this the best announcing tandem in the company and 2/5 the roster can actually wrestle. Also, there's no super five face moves of doom. Sadly, this is the best programming they have to offer.


----------



## KingCrash

I hope Punk comes on next week, but he's probably lying.

Show was tremendous tonight. One thing you can say, you get what you expect out of it.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Wait Punk, Cole, and Matthews on commentary for nxt next week again. 

This might be the greatest comedy on television


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

That was fucking hilarious. And Punk's definitely coming back? I almost have a tear in my eye. Beautiful.

In all seriousness, at least the WWE realized that if they tried to make this show somewhat serious, more like the first 2 seasons, I mean, it'd be horrible. At least now it's giving us all a reason to watch.


----------



## siavash

Great ending by Punk.
"Shut up, Josh!"
I LOL'ed


----------



## Hajduk1911

......


----------



## kobra860

Punk on commentary every week will definitely help the ratings. 
Also how do you botch a tag in?! SMH. But Kaitlyn did a nice spear.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Great show, might be the first time in years I watch an entire episode of something and want to actually go back and watch the entire thing again just to catch things I missed the first time. I lost like 200 calories just from laughing so hard throughout this show.


----------



## Sphynxx

Is it to late for Naomi to become Kelly Kellys pro?


----------



## Omega_VIK

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Great show, might be the first time in years I watch an entire episode of something and want to actually go back and watch the entire thing again just to catch things I missed the first time. I lost like 200 calories just from laughing so hard throughout this show.


Same here.:lmao


----------



## kiss the stick

i dont give a fuck

NXT 3 > NXT 2 already


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

The only way this show could possibly be any better is if Titus O'Neil hosted it.


----------



## Goatlord

Who would have thought that a NXT full of Divas would be the best NXT to date. Great entertainment value.


----------



## Boss P

I get it, now. It's genius.

And your Emmy Award for Outstanding Comedy Series goes to...


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

The Striker said:


> The only way this show could possibly be any better is if Titus O'Neil hosted it.


This man is a God damn genius.


----------



## kiss the stick

Sphynxx said:


> Is it to late for Naomi to become Kelly Kellys pro?


:lmao

i really hope Naomi and AJ end Laycool's reign as champs when they drafted to SD or Raw


----------



## Hotdiggity11

The Striker said:


> The only way this show could possibly be any better is if Titus O'Neil hosted it.





O'Neil and the mustache guy [Yeah, I already got his name].


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979

Honestly, that show was more entertaining to me than probably the last 10 RAWs I've watched.


----------



## Brimstone-x

Musical chairs was painful. As was the talk the talk competition. Pretty much a shattered dreams to any women.

Umm...I dunno, there all hot. I suppose thats why I watch, in hopes of a potential nip-slip or some lips or something. I hope Kaitlyn wins, I'll watch whatever shes on.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Wait! Teasing a Goldust and Aksana wedding?

This is fucking awesome!


----------



## kiss the stick

oh punk, subliminally mentioning lethal and AJ in the same sentence


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Kelly Kelly walks to the ring*

"Here we go. A main event in any arena, Michael" - CM Punk is my GOD.


----------



## Sheik

fiftyonepercent said:


> after reading the last few pages, I'm glad I gave up on NXT in favor of watching ABC's new Chicago 187 that actually had some semblence of an entertaining program... good riddance NXT...


Surely you mean Detroit 187.

And NXT was amazing tonight.


----------



## rcc

"SPEAR, SPEAR, SPEAR!!!!"

"It's been riveting so far, riveting, Punk. Riveting action."

NXT was so awesome tonight.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy

I laughed so hard I gave myself a small migraine during Aksana's llama promo.


----------



## kiss the stick

Another fun show


----------



## Mr Nice Guy

"NXT Without Michael Cole is unwatchable!"

That is the GOD DAMN TRUTH!


----------



## seleucid23

kiss the stick said:


>


Holy shit, what a kick. Probably the most violent thing a diva's done in years.


----------



## Rmx820

The night I decide to not watch NXT Punk is on commentary? God dammit.


----------



## darnok

kiss the stick said:


> Another fun show


That seriously can't be musical chairs I'm seeing on your GIFs there?


----------



## lorenz75

Great CM Punk. Great commentator


----------



## Gingermadman

When Layla said "listen" it reminded me of a certain little fairy...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCjyiEOZP44


----------



## Gingermadman

kobra860 said:


> Punk on commentary every week will definitely help the ratings.
> Also how do you botch a tag in?! SMH. But Kaitlyn did a nice spear.


Don't think it was a botch.

Anyway, was great show. They need to make it just as silly next week.

edit. double post, where the fuck is the delete post button.


----------



## Rmx820

That was probably the greatest hour of television I've ever seen.


----------



## darnok

AJ lee's promo style reminds me of Eli Cottonwood's mustache talk and cute? Is that a nice way of saying she's got a damn ugly face?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

NXT3 is so entertaining for all the wrong reasons.

I am loving this 3 man commentating team though.


----------



## JaeWiggz

CM Punk and Michael Cole crapping all over the show just might be the bext thing for the show. WWE realizes they have an hour of unintentional comedy gold, so why not go for broke with Punk and Cole ripping the show to shreds from the inside. The moment I saw Punk with Cole's tweed jacket, I knew this would be an instant win. The last line of the night was "Shut up Josh." Brilliant


----------



## Prospekt's March

Naomi looking legit bored during talk the talk challenge somehow made me lol. The musical chair challenge was so ridiculous i actually felt bad for the rookies. Oh, and Aksana didn't have a clue about what camel is made :lmao :lmao :lmao. Overall not as good as last week imo.


----------



## seabs

*Cole's return was one of the best promos all year. Yes I am indeed a ColeMiner. Needless to say how great Punk on commentary is. *


----------



## JypeK

"The controversy here on NXT 3 is trough the roof."
"I'm not wearing pants and that's how I watch NXT every week."

Punk is freaking amazeing. :lmao


----------



## Hamada

It shows something when most people are talking about the commentary. Punk was gold though!


----------



## ADR LaVey

Probably the best episode of all 3 so far. Both of the matches were good, I'm not sure why AJ no-selled Maxine's brainbuster though. The best part of the show though was when Cole hugged Josh and told him that he missed him. The look on Josh's face was hilarious; it reminded me of a scene from the movie Groundhog Day.


----------



## Fire at Heart

Can't wait for next weeks gonna be awesome punk better be wearing that jacket!


----------



## thisgamewelose

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Samoans are superior to the thin mint, I must concur.
> 
> Also, I like the way in my previous post "POWERFUL" shows an advertisement for a Dodge Ram. The only thing powerful about Dodge is the amount of debt they've assumed.


He said Samoa's, which are cookies from Girl Scouts, much like thin mints.


----------



## Geeee

Could there be an easier word to cut a wrestling promo about than teeth? You punch someone in the mouth...they lose teeth. She's a rookie...so she's just cutting her teeth in the WWE.

Toupee is also easy for a diva promo. "I will scratch your eyes and pull out your hair. Then you will need a toupee."

I think Maxine won the competition though. She cut the best promo and got the loudest reaction. (Even though it was all boos) If only cheers count, then a heel can't win any of these competitions.


----------



## marth555

the funniest part was when Cole came back and punk starting clapping


----------



## Geeee

Is it bad that I follow NXT 3 but don't follow Smackdown?


----------



## thisgamewelose

....its a lot easier to play the "She could have said this" game, when you've got as much time as you'd like, to think about the topic. You're standing in front of thousands of people...you're obviously not use to it, considering this is just the 3rd week and I bet they're all nervous still, and then Striker gives you a topic out of nowhere and you've got a couple of seconds to think about it, knowing you better say something clever, something good, and something that's going to get you the win. Yeah, maybe it's not as easy as you think.


----------



## mblonde09

Anybody else finding AJ annoying? I can't stand her irritating voice. I hope she doesn't win.


----------



## NasJayz

mblonde09 said:


> Anybody else finding AJ annoying? I can't stand her irritating voice. I hope she doesn't win.


Yeah me too I feel the same way.


----------



## Shazayum

aj's voice is annoying and the way she constantly jumps around is annoying, not cute.


----------



## BambiKiller

I just wanted to say that the music used in the Divas Musical Chairs was the same they used to introduce Chester McCheesyton at Wrestlemanina 2000 for Head Cheese -vs- T&A :lmao


----------



## NasJayz

Chester McCheesyton FTW!!!!


----------



## Andy362

The content on the show is crap, although obviously on purpose considering how the announcers shit on it. The announcing on this show makes it worth watching. It's tremendous. Cole and Punk were hillarious and Cole's return promo, mentioning the Cole Miners was the best segment on the show by far. Got a laugh out of Goldust and Aksana's breathing exercises too.


----------



## kiss the stick

off superstars










:lmao


----------

